

Graphs of pressure data over Oklahoma City crowdsourced with Android sensors - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca/?event=true&latitude=35.43122550824077&longitude=-97.47547912597656&start_time=1369713600000&end_time=1370145600000&zoomLevel=9

======
gus_massa
I recall from another discussion that this is your personal project! You
should add a "Show HN:" to the title. Usually you'll get more feedback to a
"Show HN:" than to a general submission.

